# So that's what you look like.



## Gene_mtl (Oct 15, 2015)

Caught our very own Lightroom Queen, Victoria Bampton on Sean Duggan's The FIX yesterday discussing the latest Adobe debacle 

Nice to put a face to a person. 


Nicely explained, Victoria. (Though I do think you were too easy on Adobe. )


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 15, 2015)

It happens that I just finished hearing her lovely _coloured _british voice for the first time on The Fix podcast. But no images tough


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 15, 2015)

This link not working for you, Denis? http://thisweekinphoto.com/thefix-035-lightroom-2015-2-update-with-victoria-bampton/


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you Jim! Now I see 
Before I used iOS' Podcast App as that link was not playing on my Phone.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Gene.  Never fear, Adobe have heard exactly what I think of their actions in private, but I've also had time to calm down a bit.  For the minute it's just a waiting game.


----------



## tspear (Oct 15, 2015)

Victoria,

Any chance you can get Adobe to release some stats. Like number of negative versus positive comments on the changes in the release?

Tim


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 16, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Never fear, Adobe have heard exactly what I think of their actions in private, but I've also had time to calm down a bit.



Did you demand cake or death like Eddie Izzard? :disgusted:

http://youtu.be/rMMHUzm22oE (Warning - language may be considered offensive by some.)

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 17, 2015)

I can't tell you how many times we've watched that over the years....still makes us lol.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2015)

LOL  never seen that before


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2015)

tspear said:


> Any chance you can get Adobe to release some stats.



Unlikely. I have enough trouble getting my hands on stats!


----------



## davidedric (Oct 17, 2015)

Victoria, you really need to fix your thumbnail on lightroomqueen to show the new hairstyle. 

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 17, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> LOL  never seen that before



The Lego Star Wars canteen is even funnier.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw

Usual Eddie Izzard language warning applies..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2015)

davidedric said:


> Victoria, you really need to fix your thumbnail on lightroomqueen to show the new hairstyle.



Pictures of me are hard to come by!  LOL


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 18, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> The Lego Star Wars canteen is even funnier.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw
> 
> Usual Eddie Izzard language warning applies..



I prefer it as well, but I was just imagining Victoria reading Adobe The Riot Act and then demanding death or cake when she made her post above.

--Ken


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 19, 2015)

_WOW;_ putting a face to _Our _Queen Victoria. Is she _married_? No, wrong question. Has she got _lots _of money and a few rich relatives? can she cook? Could be just the one for this old ozzie broke bloke :nod: 


Victoria; _THIS IS ME! _:angel:




It's my profile photo on a few photo forums/sites​ROF LOL great to _see _you Victoria


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2015)

Ian.B said:


> Victoria;​_THIS IS ME! _:angel:



LOL  Very cute but I think my dogs might chase you.


----------

